# Soldering around sprinklers



## plumber in va. (Jan 19, 2013)

Is it safer to use an electric soldering gun around sprinkler heads than my torch. I've never tried or seen an electric gun in use.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

No one wants to share anything with noobs until they post an intro in the intro section. Not personal, just the custom here.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Just duct tape the sprinkler head, the tape will dissipate the heat and if it does get too hot and blow it will keep the head intact long enough to shut the fire main down.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Just use some schwin couplings, no soldering needed

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

504Plumber said:


> Just duct tape the sprinkler head, the tape will dissipate the heat and if it does get too hot and blow it will keep the head intact long enough to shut the fire main down.
> 
> Hope this helps!!


I have had much better results with drywall joint tape and drywall mud.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I just go ahead and torch the sprinkler head. Then while you are waiting on the sprinklerfitter you can go ahead and do your work:yes:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey where'd ya go???

You asked a question almost two hours ago... Post an intro and let's have a conversation.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

deerslayer said:


> I just go ahead and torch the sprinkler head. Then while you are waiting on the sprinklerfitter you can go ahead and do your work:yes:


Haha the bosses son did that zoning out or something . Needless to say he became Forman soon after that . Fu&k I love retards


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

LMAO ... How close is the water line to the sprinkler head ...


----------



## Chauncey (Dec 18, 2008)

*Flameless pipe joints*

Propress.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plumber in va. said:


> Is it safer to use an electric soldering gun around sprinkler heads than my torch. I've never tried or seen an electric gun in use.


 







Newbies are kindly requested to post an introduction in the intro section.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I make sure to use an A tank with a rosebud tip to solder around sprinkler heads. It's a myth that they go off with the torch. There has to be smoke and flame to set them off, everyone knows that...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> I make sure to use an A tank with a rosebud tip to solder around sprinkler heads. It's a myth that they go off with the torch. There has to be smoke and flame to set them off, everyone knows that...


Actually they are set to let go on heat ...individually of coarse


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Actually they are set to let go on heat ...individually of coarse


Nuh uh. I thought we were still doing the sarcastic answer thing to non intro posters...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> Nuh uh. I thought we were still doing the sarcastic answer thing to non intro posters...


Lol ... My bad ...


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*Why bother*



plumber in va. said:


> Is it safer to use an electric soldering gun around sprinkler heads than my torch. I've never tried or seen an electric gun in use.


If you melt the sprinkler bulb, you have instant cooling of your solder joints!
Hope this helps.


----------

